# Which series do you like best and would you talk about why?



## aillison

Vote:
Which series do you like best and would you talk about why?
a. a.Sex and the City
b. bb. Gossip Girl
c. c.The Vampire Diaries
d. d. Prison Break
e. e. Lost
f. f. The Big Bang Theory
g. g. House
h. h. Other: _____


----------



## aillison

I like lost I think it's mysterious and I like their adventure and effort they make together when they confronted with difficulties.
And in fact I also like friends although it's really an old one, I still believe it's interesting and I like Jennifer so much


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

The only current drama series I will actively remember to watch are:

1. True Blood
2. The Riches (with Eddie Izzard)
3. Torchwood

When it was on I also liked the one with Mandy Patinkin leading a team of ghosts helping other people to die.
Also the one about the weird travelling circus/freak show and based perhaps in the 1920s/30s. 


The only US sitcoms I like are:

1. Scrubs 
2. Cougartown

I find most US sitcoms painfully unfunny and extremely contrived.


All those CSI and detective/murder series just bore me. 

The only US cop shows I ever liked and followed were:

1. Hill Street Blues
2. Third Shift
3. Boston South

Basically because it was uniforms on their feet on the street doing the job. As a cop when I first started watching Hill Street Blues in the early 80s that appealed to me & many of my Lodnon police colleagues


----------



## VictorRomeo

From the above list - Lost and TBBT. I also like 30 Rock, Better of Ted and I'm a sucker for flash bang TV like 24 and anything Stargate. 

I really enjoyed Auntie's Life on Mars and while not as good as the latter, Ashes to Ashes is a decent watch - made all the better in HD.


----------



## Padme

I like The Good Wife, she's quiet, calm, and wears great clothes. I watch Bones with my family and like Temperance. She's smart and not ashamed of it. I watch NCIS with my family, and like Ziva David. She tough, and a good shot with a gun. Fringe, with my family, Oliva, same reason, smart, and tough. MI5, I don't know. It's kind of cheesey, but done in the UK and I can see the London area. 

My husband watches all the above plus V, Warehouse 13, Stargate U, Stargate, Atlantis, X files. Some of these are old shows we couldn't watch when our kids were younger. He loves aliens, physics, and the unexplained.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Comedies
30 Rock
The Big Bang Theory
Parks and Recreation
The Office(British and American version)

Drama
Lost
Parenthood
House

I also like past series like, Everybody loves Raymond,(Frank and Marie act just like my own Grandparents) Friends, and Fraiser.

EDIT: Fringe.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Yeah, I'm into Fringe - love the mythology. Warehouse 13 is a new one on me - I've seen the pilot and one other - it has potential. Just could not get into new V - not enough time I suppose. It's my opinion that America is experiencing a golden age for TV - there are some great shows out there. Another great show is the drama Damages with Glenn Close - that's powerful TV.


----------



## ajo

Well I have been following The Wire surprised at the number of British actors in leading roles in it. ABC2 has been running the series back to back for the past 12 months up to season 4 at present.

Doctor Who, a family favourite we can all veg out with on a Sunday night, not sure about this new Doctor yet.

Prefer extended formats like Wire in the Blood, mind you did enjoy Hill Street Blues many years ago.


----------



## KenR

King of the Hill reruns


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*Chuck Bass shot; it's not lupus*

_House_ is good because every curmudgeon identifies with the title role. Also, Olivia Wilde is stellar eye candy.

I originally started watching _Gossip Girl_ for the natty clothes, but now it's mainly so I can follow along on the brilliant podcast discussing the social implications of the show.

Since Padme mentions it, I do watch _Bones_, even though it has seriously lost all luster. It started off with the awkward asocial Brennan, her family history, and all kinds of other promise. They totally gave up on the family story, are inconsistent with her immersed intellectual persona, and the main procedural plotlines seem haphazardly thrown together in a very unsatisfying way with hasty resolutions that always come off as afterthoughts.

I really miss _Dollhouse _and_ My Name Is Earl_. _How I Met Your Mother_ is very good, but I just don't care about Ted at all. _30 Rock_ is a bit less brilliant than the first season, but always has a gag or two worth repeating the next day. _The Office_ succeeds when it does not try to be romantic or zany.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Oh, Modern Family is brilliant too - I forgot about that one. Very, very funny - It makes me laugh out loud every episode and that's saying something....


----------



## yossarian

The Wire. It took me until this year to watch it. I think it is the best show I have ever watched, by far.

Other shows I enjoy are:
Arrested Development (I think the smartest comedy I've ever seen. Like the Wire, it wasted no line or scene. Everything mattered)
Curb Your Enthusiasm
The Simpsons (watching season 1 these days -- brilliant without resorting to pop culture gimmickry)
King of the Hill
South Park
The Office (British edition -- far superior to the US edition)
Seinfeld
Modern Family

And I try to watch The Daily Show and Colbert Report every day. I think that Colbert is brilliant. He proved his skill during the writers' strike when the show stayed strong. Colbert is one of the most effective political commentators out there.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

yossarian said:


> And I try to watch The Daily Show and Colbert Report every day. I think that Colbert is brilliant. He proved his skill during the writers' strike when the show stayed strong. Colbert is one of the most effective political commentators out there.


+1 
The Colbert report is one of the best shows, ever.:aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## Peak and Pine

I assume this thread requires you to actually have a television to participate, in which case then I'm not really here. (Who here remembers when they were called television_ sets_ and why was that and who cares and are you smarter than a 5th grader? Not me; I had to drop out in the 4th for reasons of personal hygiene.)

Anyway, what a pansy comedies list!!

Woulda Shoulda let me use a couple of his exclamation points for that. (Imagine, 48 years old and still sprinkling around !'s like they were birdseed.) _Everybody Loves Raymond? How I met Your Mother? The Big Bang Theory?_ No, no, no. Let the Trads watch that crap. (This isn't the Trad forum is it?) I'm with the Earl: Scrubs and Cougar Town (both created and mostly written by the same funny man, by the way), Colbert, Stuart and Kimmel. Then go to bed.


----------



## red sweatpants

For me it doesn't get better than _Peep Show_ - (If only I could source Region 1 DVDs!)






The Office (UK), I'm Alan Partridge, Curb Your Enthusiasm, and Seinfeld have consistent replay value for me as well.


----------



## expressingmyself

yossarian said:


> Other shows I enjoy are:
> Arrested Development (I think the smartest comedy I've ever seen. Like the Wire, it wasted no line or scene. Everything mattered)
> Curb Your Enthusiasm
> The Simpsons (watching season 1 these days -- brilliant without resorting to pop culture gimmickry)
> King of the Hill
> South Park
> The Office (British edition -- far superior to the US edition)
> Seinfeld
> Modern Family


Have you been reading my mind? Excellent list, sir.


----------



## expressingmyself

red sweatpants said:


> For me it doesn't get better than _Peep Show_ - (If only I could source Region 1 DVDs!)


Peep Show is PURE GENIUS. Cannot wait for the start of the next series!


----------



## red sweatpants

Agreed! Do you watch on BBC America or somewhere online?


----------



## expressingmyself

I had access to BBC America for a while but no longer, going to have to rely on the internet going forward. It's definitely worth it, though!


----------



## hmmurdock

Huge second for Modern Family....and my personal favorite, Breaking Bad.


----------



## Pirendeus

I really only watch The Office and Cops; they exemplify my work (I work at for the county Public Defender; co-workers remind me of the office, and clients are from Cops, obviously.)


----------



## fashionlover2513

aillison said:


> Vote:
> Which series do you like best and would you talk about why?
> a. a.Sex and the City
> b. bb. Gossip Girl
> c. c.The Vampire Diaries
> d. d. Prison Break
> e. e. Lost
> f. f. The Big Bang Theory
> g. g. House
> h. h. Other: _____


I really love The Big Bang Theory and House. Both hilarious but still very smart. I also like How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Cynthia Spencer

I loved "The Vampire Diaries..........."


----------



## dandymandy

Mad Men, The Office (US and UK), Fringe and Modern Family are on top of my list.


----------



## bblizzard

i love American horror story.. there's a lot of theories in my mind about this show, the more i watch it the more it creeps the hell out of me


----------



## mr.v

the walking dead
breaking bad
mad men


----------



## Taken Aback

Doctor Who is the only thing I can think of that I stick with regularly. Most others that I come to love get cancelled permanently (Pushing Up Daisies, Life, etc.).


----------



## racebannon

Lost was amazing (until the final episode). The creators understood that asking a question is far more interesting than its eventual answer.


----------



## Howard

I still watch Big Bang Theory.


----------

